# new reef behind my house



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

yep, the lake my folks live on has about 300 christmas trees and countless balls of vines the size of trucks sunk in it. Not saying I did it as there is guidelines to sinking fish attractors that are far to hard to comply with for me to ever do something like that.  Nice feesh by the way.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Not saying I've done it , but some left over PVC pipe does a good job too.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Not saying I've done it , but some left over PVC pipe does a good job too.


So do piles of leftover/broken cinder blocks from construction projects...so I hear. 

Great job on creating a fish haven in your back yard! Now you can sell your boat and your car and buy a lawn chair to put back there since you'll be spending all your time in the back yard fishing.....

-T


----------



## Robert_Baltean (Feb 26, 2011)

So lucky!!!

Our next home has to have two things. Wife wants a pool. I want a pond. I'm willing to compromise though. She can swim in the pond.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I'm jealous. The lake in my neighborhood stocks carp on a yearly basis and drops the water level around 10' every winter to kill anything that might survive. There isn't a weedline to be found come summer time. Hydrilla got in the lake a while back, so I understand what they are doing, but going scorched earth is tough on the fishing and I can't help but think that it is to keep the skiers happy. I'd hijack some unattended Xmas trees from the curb, take some midnight boat trips and make some brush piles, but I'll never finish this boat before I have to move, so there is no hope. 

Nate


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

im planning on using PVC and cinder blocks and expanding the structure to hold more fish down at the other end of the lot. Its pretty small right now, but I know for certain that the bottom is barren for the most part, and this will be the only real underwater structure anywhere near my backyard!


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

Might have to try this


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's a great idea and congrats on your success with it.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Up north after christmas there are hundreds of trees cemented in cinder blocks sitting on the ice waiting until the thaw comes. Some people just stuff them in the holes drilled for fishing but these won't sink. It is so easy to find fishing spots up there - just drive around on the ice in the nice warm car marking them with the gps.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I like that. However, if I ever live someplace that is cold enough that the ice will support a truck, something has gone terribly wrong.

Nate


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Concept is the same...drop them overboard at night ;D


----------

